# 2 FOTDs (Yesterday and today, for work): Green and Neutral



## ashley_v85 (Mar 30, 2006)

Yesterday:

















I think maybe I need to get another eyebrow color...a lighter one for when I do lighter looks. I love Espresso most of the time, but it looked kinda off here. :\





Being a spaz. 





This was the first time I have worn a colored shirt, other than black, in I don't know how long, lol. Not counting my work shirt and shirts/tank tops I may wear underneath black hoodies (which is all I ever wear 'cause I'm lazy and I'm comfortable in them...I don't like stuff that shows my body much, haha). Oh, and besides pajamas. But yeah...

Eyes 
Bare Canvas paint
Lucky Jade s/s
Metamorph e/s
Sprout e/s
Kelly Green pigment
Tease 'n Teal e/s
Steamy e/s
Vanilla pigment
Spring Up e/s
Espresso e/s on brows
Peacocky glitterliner
Ebony eye pencil that's like...REALLY old. My Engraved disappeared and I still have this, so...yeah. It's the only black pencil eyeliner I have right now, haha. 
Maybelline Great Lash mascara 


You can't really tell I'm wearing all those colors...because some of them probably weren't really necessary, haha. I just grabbed shit and threw it on. 

Face 
Studio Fix Fluid in NW20
Studio Fix in N4
Mocha blush
Petticoat MSF (Can you tell I don't have many cheek products? I always use the same damn thing, haha) I think I used Petticoat anyway...I don't remember. Maybe I didn't. 
Ettiquette glimmershimmer
Physician's Formula concealer duo in Yellow/Light

Lips 
Whirl l/l
Dainty Cake l/s
Uber Peach chromeglass


Today:
This is one of two of my every day work looks. The other one is a LITTLE less boring (with Melon and Coppering and stuff...I'll post that sometime soon) It's the most natural look I do anymore, haha. Even though there's extended black liner on top...which is oftentimes a little bit more extended, but it really just depends on the day. But yeah. I actually had extra time before work this morning, which is STRANGE for me, because I'm ALWAYS running late...so I took pictures. 

So um...yeah. This is what I typically look like when I go to work. It's pretty boring. 




This is about as natural as you will see me get. 





























That's what I look like on an almost daily basis, because I'm lazy and it's easy, and my stupid red work shirt is rather limiting. But it's mostly because I wake up too late to put much effort into getting ready. 





Eyes 
Bare Canvas paint
Beige-ing s/s
Taupographic s/s (I don't always/usually use both...sometimes/usually I just use Beige-ing and/or Bare Canvas)
All That Glitters e/s
Sable e/s
Mulch e/s (I also don't always/usually add this...it's just in the outer corners)
Shroom e/s
Espresso e/s on brows
Blacktrack f/l
Maybelline XXL mascara (white side only)
Maybelline Great Lash mascara

Face 
Studio Fix Fluid in NW20
Studio Fix in N4
Mocha blush
Petticoat MSF
Physician's Formula concealer duo in Yellow/Light

http://i2.tinypic.com/snc5xw.jpg 
Whirl l/l
Viva Glam II? It's in the Viva Glam palette...the middle one on the right hand side
Uber Peach chromeglass


----------



## jmdulock (Mar 30, 2006)

I LOVE the green and the neutral doesn't look like something you just put together...amazing.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 30, 2006)

You made me want that stupid Chromeglass. THANKS!!!


----------



## simar (Mar 30, 2006)

i love the way u do your make-up. the first look, your lips look fab. ur a pretty girl!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 30, 2006)

Thank you guys!

Haha Uber Peach is a good chromeglass to have! I only have two...that one and Chromaliving, and I use Uber Peach WAY more, because it goes with a lot of things. It's really versatile.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jmdulock* 
_I LOVE the green and the neutral doesn't look like something you just put together...amazing._

 
Thanks! Actually, the green one is the one I just threw together. The neutral one is what I do pretty much every day, 'cause it's easy. I would say it's fast...but I'm slow, so it still takes a while. Haha. But it's fast in comparison to other "looks".


----------



## fishchick72 (Mar 30, 2006)

wow, looks fabulous!!


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Mar 30, 2006)

very beautiful i love the green the best and ur sweater u looks beautiful in green


----------



## j babyy (Mar 30, 2006)

hot mama! you seriously need to do a tutorial for every look you do. you are amazingly talented. im for sure jealous


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 31, 2006)

Awwww....thank you! You're sweet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That comment made me happy, haha.


----------



## samila18 (Mar 31, 2006)

they are both BEAUTIFUL!  the green one is stunning, and your neutral eye would take forever for me to do!  amazing work.


----------



## DaisyDee (Mar 31, 2006)

LOL you are so adorable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I LOVE your makeup in all your pics.


----------



## theleopardcake (Mar 31, 2006)

honestly, you are the prettiest girl ever with the most gorgoeus makeup!
i've seen you in fab5th and smokin makeup and your stuff is literally worth worshipping!


----------



## fairytale22 (Mar 31, 2006)

Love the first combo!


----------



## user4 (Mar 31, 2006)

isnt uberpeach the shit... i love it and it looks absolutly amazing on u (just like everything else)... i always love ur FOTDs girl... kepp em coming!!!


----------



## tabgirl (Mar 31, 2006)

You look so GOOD in greens! Your everyday look is so beautiful too~ I LOVE UBERPEACH TOO!!!!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Mar 31, 2006)

You're so fucking adorable! I love both looks and I can't get over how shimmery and perfect your lips look every time! I want every lip products you used!


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 31, 2006)

i really like the green and 'how you be poppin yo colla' lol


----------



## islandblossom (Mar 31, 2006)

i love both fotds, great job!


----------



## ashleigh (Mar 31, 2006)

youre so gorgeous!  i love the second look so much


----------



## hotti82 (Mar 31, 2006)

girlie, you look HOT in bright colors!!


----------



## SalsaOnTheBeach (Mar 31, 2006)

sexxxxy...as always!


----------



## poppy z (Mar 31, 2006)

I love all your makeups too. Very rock makeup: GOOD!!!! You must love the rebel rock collection!
I adore the green one and i for me, your neutral look is amazing.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *theleopardcake* 
_honestly, you are the prettiest girl ever with the most gorgoeus makeup!
i've seen you in fab5th and smokin makeup and your stuff is literally worth worshipping!_

 

Awwww...thank you so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :loveya:


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 31, 2006)

I WOULD love the Rebel Rock collection, but unfortunately I don't have most of it. :\

But I just ordered 15 pigment samples, and one of them is RR Blue...I'm so excited to use it! All I have from that collection (I think) is Anti-Establishment, Banshee, is Living Pink from that? I don't know. Oi! Oi! Oi!, Punkin', and Indie Girl.


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 31, 2006)

so pretty


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 31, 2006)

They both look great!! I love the green, It looks great on you! although I would've maybe picked a different color top. But I'm one of those crazy people who hates matching my clothes to my makeup (it does happen sometimes though, as in my recent FOTD, bleh). 
and the neutral look, wow! it looks hot, the lip color for that one is gorgeous. that's the first thing I noticed, my eyes just narrowed in on the lips. What a great lip combo! Love it!!!
So pretty!!


----------



## alurabella (Mar 31, 2006)

WOW. That first look is utterly amazing!


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 31, 2006)

I love, love, love the first one!...flawless!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 31, 2006)

Love them both especially the green look.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_They both look great!! I love the green, It looks great on you! although I would've maybe picked a different color top. But I'm one of those crazy people who hates matching my clothes to my makeup (it does happen sometimes though, as in my recent FOTD, bleh). 
and the neutral look, wow! it looks hot, the lip color for that one is gorgeous. that's the first thing I noticed, my eyes just narrowed in on the lips. What a great lip combo! Love it!!!
So pretty!!_

 
I'm the opposite. I like matching my makeup to my clothes, on the rare occasion that I wear colors.


----------



## KJam (Apr 1, 2006)

so beautiful!


----------



## Nuuniie (Apr 2, 2006)

u r so cool....
do u have a bf??


----------



## missytakespics (Apr 2, 2006)

i love every single thing about the first look....especially the color sweater you're wearing and the lip color...this is the best thing ive seen on you...it looks fantastic!!


----------



## Jess-ee-ka (Apr 2, 2006)

These both look great!  I'm so jealous of your eyeliner skills.  And you are so beautiful!  Ever do purples and browns together?  I bet they'd look great with your eyecolour.


----------



## gilkelias (Apr 3, 2006)

Gorgeous!  The natural look is really pretty, but I adore the green!


----------



## snickrs (Apr 3, 2006)

i love the lips!!!


----------



## lianna (Apr 3, 2006)

You're amazingly pretty and all the looks you do look great


----------



## hennagirl (Apr 25, 2006)

Your eyes are incredible -- shape and color!  Both looks are wonderful.  You look awesome in the green!  The neutral is also nice -- and something I could probably do.

--Natasha


----------



## trucco.diva (Apr 27, 2006)

I always love your mak-ups they are freakin awesome!
And your gorgeous!


----------



## KJam (Apr 27, 2006)

Beautiful both ways!


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Apr 27, 2006)

Gorgeous. I have blue eyes and never thought green would look good on me but i'm going to try it now


----------



## Pink_lily (Apr 27, 2006)

those are very pretty!  i may have give the neutral one a try when i start my new job.  we can only wear natural-looking make-up.  blaaaaaaaaaah.  i think it'd be fun to have my make-up bring out the colors in the ties that i'll be wearing.


----------



## Manny (Apr 28, 2006)

YOU look so AMAZING!!! I love the colors!!


----------



## foxy684 (Apr 28, 2006)

love the first green look!


----------



## madamefancypants (Apr 28, 2006)

that green looks so hot! and the natural to....you pull em off very nicely (but just between you and me...I think you should take the green turtle neck to the vinnies!)


----------



## VertDeGris (May 21, 2006)

I like how it suits your outfits! And you match your lips to your eyes so well, I suck at it


----------



## faifai (May 21, 2006)

Gorgeous! I especially like the neutral one, it makes you look polished and put together, but it's not boring. And yeah electronics stores usually have crazy colored shirts. Circuit City, Best Buy...you know.


----------



## mcorreia (May 21, 2006)

*puurrrftt!!*

Love all the looks!

You look like Patricia  Arquette LOL


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 21, 2006)

Both looks are very nice on u. love the colors u used.  Very Pretty


----------



## hazelinsight (May 21, 2006)

Love them both hun. Dont u hate being restricted with the uniforms for work. i swear i feel like sometimes i have no personality!


----------



## sunsational (May 21, 2006)

absolutely stunning


----------



## msgraveyard (May 21, 2006)

love your green fotds!! ur so pretty!!!


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (May 21, 2006)

first of all... WHY THE HELL ARE YOU WEARING A SWEATER!?!?! where do you live?  and secondly.  you look B-E-A-utiful!


----------



## Sparklevixen81 (May 21, 2006)

Awesome looks! I'm going to second the comment about the tutorial, I would love to see the natural look as a tut! thanks!


----------



## ashley_v85 (May 22, 2006)

This was from the end of March, I think. Haha. That's why I was wearing a sweater. I live in Utah, and it was still kinda cold.

How did this post come back, anyway? Haha.


----------



## Luxurious (May 22, 2006)

very pretty


----------

